# probs with older troy bilt 16 hydro



## beweez (Apr 5, 2010)

I just found this site. I have an older troy bilt 16 hydro. I can't find the serial number or model number and lost all its paperwork when my house burned three years ago. We used to have a snow blower attachment and tiller attachment that went with it but they were stored next to the house, It is an older tractor and needs some work. Right now it starts ok but will not go forward or back ward. I am in no way a mechanic and have no way ot load the little rascal to get it to a mechanic. Does any one have an idea why it would suddenly stop going into gear?


----------

